

Ask YC companies: What are you using to send emails? - terpua

Sending automated emails (verify email, share notices, etc.) is necessary in many apps today. Was wondering if you rolled something in-house or outsourcing to a provider.<p>Making sure emails are delivered into an inbox is also a pain with SFP, etc.<p>What are you guys using? Thanks in advance.
======
bernzilla
For Merecal (<http://merecal.com/>) we're using Qmail and our web hosting
provider supports DomainKeys, etc. However, we're still seeing emails being
sent to the Spam folder in Yahoo! Mail and even not arriving at the
destination at all for email addresses at hosts like @comcast.net.

Great idea for a thread. I'm looking forward to the responses.

------
mtpark
Also, related question, which ones are free?

Are most other people using gmail smtp as a workaround?

